# Ví Điện Tử Nào Thanh Toán Điện Nước Trực Tuyến Tốt Nhất?



## bichtram (3 Tháng mười 2016)

Các mẹ ơi, em đang muốn tìm ví điện tử để dùng thanh toán một số thứ lặt vặt trong nhà cho tiện, nhiều khi công việc công sở, chồng con lu xu bu quá em không có thời gian để đi thanh toán điện nước, bị cúp mấy lần bực bội quá. Bạn em có tư vấn xài ví Momo để thanh toán + có thể nạp card điện thoại, mua vé xem film, vé máy bay du lịch nữa...có mẹ nào xài chưa tư vấn giúp em với nhé.
Cảm ơn các mẹ !


----------



## tuxinh (4 Tháng mười 2016)

Mình cũng đang xài ví này, rất tiện. Nếu mẹ nó chưa xài lần nào thì cài sẽ được tặng 100k lần đầu đấy.


----------



## LyThin (4 Tháng mười 2016)

Thanh toán điện nước được thì hay quá, chứ nhiều khi đi làm đâu có ai ở nhà mà đóng tiền thu được.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (4 Tháng mười 2016)

bichtram đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi, em đang muốn tìm ví điện tử để dùng thanh toán một số thứ lặt vặt trong nhà cho tiện, nhiều khi công việc công sở, chồng con lu xu bu quá em không có thời gian để đi thanh toán điện nước, bị cúp mấy lần bực bội quá. Bạn em có tư vấn xài ví Momo để thanh toán + có thể nạp card điện thoại, mua vé xem film, vé máy bay du lịch nữa...có mẹ nào xài chưa tư vấn giúp em với nhé.
> Cảm ơn các mẹ !


Cái này thanh toán tốt mẹ nó nhé, em đang xài. Mẹ nó cài đi, add số em vào em chia sẻ 50% ạ. Vì mẹ nó xài số ref của em thì em cũng được tặng tiền nên em chia sẻ lại cho mẹ nó, cả 2 cùng lợi.


----------



## danlinh (4 Tháng mười 2016)

tuxinh đã viết:


> Mình cũng đang xài ví này, rất tiện. Nếu mẹ nó chưa xài lần nào thì cài sẽ được tặng 100k lần đầu đấy.


Phải nạp 10k ban đâu đúng ko mẹ nó, thấy trên fb có nhiều hướng dẫn.


----------



## NetDepViet (5 Tháng mười 2016)

Đúng rồi đó mẹ nó ơi, nạp hoặc là xài dịch vụ gì đó có liên kết với bank để phát sinh giao dịch là nó tặng ah.


----------



## ThuyDung (5 Tháng mười 2016)

Cái Momo này mình có xài mấy tháng rồi, thanh toán online tốt lắm. 
Mẹ nó chỉ  cần có Internet banking của VCB thì tải app Momo về rồi liên kết VCB, xong rồi nạp tiền hoặc thanh toán bất kỳ trên Momo với nguồn tiền từ VCB là được tặng ngay 100k. Đơn giản mà, nhớ là sđt đăng ký trên Internetbanking VCB và sđt đăng ký trên app Momo phải giống nhau nha. Bọn nó có hướng dẫn cụ thể các bước ở đây này: _momo.vn/chiasemomo


----------



## NgocTra (5 Tháng mười 2016)

Chỉ có VCB thôi hả mẹ nó?


----------



## metam (5 Tháng mười 2016)

Hiện có 3 bank mẹ nó ơi, mình cũng được ox chỉ xài cái này. Mình thì  xài VCB nhưng OX mình thì xài VPB và OCB đều được hết nha. Miễn là có internet banking.


----------



## vytuong (5 Tháng mười 2016)

Em thấy cũng có nhiêu ví điện tử lâu rồi mà,cái này có gì hay ho hơn mấy ví khác ko mấy chị?


----------



## bichtram (5 Tháng mười 2016)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Cái này thanh toán tốt mẹ nó nhé, em đang xài. Mẹ nó cài đi, add số em vào em chia sẻ 50% ạ. Vì mẹ nó xài số ref của em thì em cũng được tặng tiền nên em chia sẻ lại cho mẹ nó, cả 2 cùng lợi.


Em pm rồi ạ. Tặng tiền này khi nào hết vậy ạ. Bạn bè em cũng có mấy đứa muốn mở để e gt.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (5 Tháng mười 2016)

Cuối tháng nhé mẹ nó.


----------



## NgocTra (6 Tháng mười 2016)

metam đã viết:


> Hiện có 3 bank mẹ nó ơi, mình cũng được ox chỉ xài cái này. Mình thì  xài VCB nhưng OX mình thì xài VPB và OCB đều được hết nha. Miễn là có internet banking.


Có rút tiền qua bank được ko mẹ nó?


----------



## ThuyKieu (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Ví này có lợi ích gì nhỉ?


----------



## ThinPham (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Chị em nào chưa biết đk xem hướng dẫn đây nè


----------



## metam (6 Tháng mười 2016)

ThuyKieu đã viết:


> Ví này có lợi ích gì nhỉ?


Nhiều lắm MoMo có tới hàng trăm tiện ích thanh toán như mua sắm trên ứng dụng, ví dụ: nạp tiền điện thoại cho tất cả các nhà mạng luôn có chiết khấu 3-5%, thanh toán tất cả hóa đơn điện, nước, Internet, trả góp, mua vé máy bay, vé xem phim, e-voucher, v.v. đặc biệt là siêu tiện thao tác 1 vài giây ko lằng nhằng.


----------



## tuxinh (6 Tháng mười 2016)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Cuối tháng nhé mẹ nó.


Uhm, trên các bank cũng có thông báo
_vpbank.com.vn/bai-viet/ca-nhan/nhan-ngay-100000-dong-khi-lien-ket-tai-khoan-vpbank-voi-vi-momo


----------



## quynhngoc (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Vậy là được 100k khi liên kết đã vậy  em có bạn bè kêu giới thiệu cũng được tặng nữa hả mấy mẹ ui...


----------



## ThuyDung (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Đúng rồi, mẹ nó nếu chưa ref ai thì ref em nhé 
Còn nếu mẹ nó đã liên kết với ngân hàng rồi thì share mã giới thiệu chính là sđt của mẹ nó cho bạn bè add vào sẽ được tặng ngay.


----------



## BichLuynh (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Nhiều mẹ ref quá, cho em hỏi ref xong thì em ref lại cho bao nhiêu người khác cũng được ah.


----------



## metam (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Bao nhiêu người cũng được hết. Mẹ nó cứ giới thiệu thoải mái luôn


----------



## NetDepViet (6 Tháng mười 2016)

metam đã viết:


> Hiện có 3 bank mẹ nó ơi, mình cũng được ox chỉ xài cái này. Mình thì  xài VCB nhưng OX mình thì xài VPB và OCB đều được hết nha. Miễn là có internet banking.


Liên kết thì 3 ngân hàng nhưng lúc giao dịch em thấy nó hiện lên nhiều ngân hàng lắm đó


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (6 Tháng mười 2016)

NgocTra đã viết:


> Có rút tiền qua bank được ko mẹ nó?


Theo em thấy thì được, với lại có hơn 4000 điểm giao dịch của momo cũng rút được luôn.


----------



## NaNgan (6 Tháng mười 2016)

bichtram đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi, em đang muốn tìm ví điện tử để dùng thanh toán một số thứ lặt vặt trong nhà cho tiện, nhiều khi công việc công sở, chồng con lu xu bu quá em không có thời gian để đi thanh toán điện nước, bị cúp mấy lần bực bội quá. Bạn em có tư vấn xài ví Momo để thanh toán + có thể nạp card điện thoại, mua vé xem film, vé máy bay du lịch nữa...có mẹ nào xài chưa tư vấn giúp em với nhé.
> Cảm ơn các mẹ !


Mẹ nó bận rộn vậy thì xài ví điện tử là hợp lý đó. Thanh toán nhanh gọn vài giây thôi


----------



## kim_minh (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Lâu quá mới vào diễn đàn. Đông vui nhẩy


----------



## NaNgan (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Mod có xài momo ko


----------



## lienkinh (7 Tháng mười 2016)

ThuyDung đã viết:


> Đúng rồi, mẹ nó nếu chưa ref ai thì ref em nhé
> Còn nếu mẹ nó đã liên kết với ngân hàng rồi thì share mã giới thiệu chính là sđt của mẹ nó cho bạn bè add vào sẽ được tặng ngay.


Cảm ơn mẹ nó nhé, hay quá, đang chăm con rảnh không biết làm gì, để thử ngay mới được. Kiếm 100k buôn chuyện đt.


----------



## tusu064 (7 Tháng mười 2016)

Tháy được tặng tiền cũng ham mà lười quá, mấy mẹ cho hỏi liên kết có mất phí, mất nhiều time ko


----------



## ThinPham (7 Tháng mười 2016)

KLQ sao em ko thể đổi được ava vậy mod ơi?


----------



## NetDepViet (7 Tháng mười 2016)

ThinPham đã viết:


> KLQ sao em ko thể đổi được ava vậy mod ơi?


Chị phải xác thực nick qua sms mới được nhé,xem thông báo của BQT ấy.


----------



## ThuyDung (7 Tháng mười 2016)

tusu064 đã viết:


> Tháy được tặng tiền cũng ham mà lười quá, mấy mẹ cho hỏi liên kết có mất phí, mất nhiều time ko


Mình liên kết ví với tài khoản thấy hoàn toàn miễn phí, chỉ mất vài phút, rất dễ dàng. Bạn có thể tự liên kết qua cổng Internetbaning của các ngân hàng, hoặc nếu ra quầy giao dịch của VCB/ VPB sẽ được hỗ trợ nhanh chóng.


----------



## danlinh (7 Tháng mười 2016)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Đúng rồi đó mẹ nó ơi, nạp hoặc là xài dịch vụ gì đó có liên kết với bank để phát sinh giao dịch là nó tặng ah.


Thanks. Mẹ nó có hình hướng dẫn chỉ em với nhé. Em đang mù mờ chỗ nhập mã KM


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (7 Tháng mười 2016)

Ra ngân hàng cũng được hỗ trợ ah  cái này liên kết làm đối tác ngân hàng hỗ trợ khoẻ nhỉ


----------



## metam (7 Tháng mười 2016)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Theo em thấy thì được, với lại có hơn 4000 điểm giao dịch của momo cũng rút được luôn.


Có list danh sách online trên mạng tìm cho dễ ko nhỉ?


----------



## tuxinh (7 Tháng mười 2016)

Vào site chủ có nhé, link này momo.vn/scoretransaction/index1


----------



## quynhngoc (7 Tháng mười 2016)

ThuyDung đã viết:


> Đúng rồi, mẹ nó nếu chưa ref ai thì ref em nhé
> Còn nếu mẹ nó đã liên kết với ngân hàng rồi thì share mã giới thiệu chính là sđt của mẹ nó cho bạn bè add vào sẽ được tặng ngay.


Tháy nhiều mẹ trong hội bỉm sữa có tặng lại 1 phần, mẹ nó có tặng ko thế


----------



## NaNgan (7 Tháng mười 2016)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Chị phải xác thực nick qua sms mới được nhé,xem thông báo của BQT ấy.


Login thấy góc dưới bên phải có thông báo nâng câp thành viên nè


----------



## metam (8 Tháng mười 2016)

Hy vọng mai mốt mở rộng thêm, hiện tại chỉ có 2 ngân hàng có internetbanking liên kết được hơi ít


----------



## BichLuynh (11 Tháng mười 2016)

Diễn đàn nhà mình bị lỗi qua giờ mới vào được. Ko hong được tin từ các chị em các mẹ


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (12 Tháng mười 2016)

Vào bình thường rồi, có mẹ nào ở HN cho hỏi ngoài VIC thì còn hãng nào thanh toán bằng Momo này nữa ko nhỉ


----------



## 4su (12 Tháng mười 2016)

Em thấy ở SG có bên Lotte cũng thanh toán được  Hồi em với bạn đi nó thanh toán bên đó tặng 100k


----------



## lienkinh (12 Tháng mười 2016)

tuxinh đã viết:


> Vào site chủ có nhé, link này momo.vn/scoretransaction/index1


Xem danh sách có full hầu như chỗ nào cũng có


----------



## ThuyDung (12 Tháng mười 2016)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Vào bình thường rồi, có mẹ nào ở HN cho hỏi ngoài VIC thì còn hãng nào thanh toán bằng Momo này nữa ko nhỉ


Hiện tại em chỉ thấy có nó thôi ah. Hồi trước thấy đi taxi VIC có 50.000 chuyến km gì đấy nữa.


----------



## NetDepViet (12 Tháng mười 2016)

Mở rộng nhiều ghê nhỉ  trước thì thấy ít, giờ đi đường thi thoảng thấy mấy điểm,ban đầu nhìn xa cứ tưởng là của nón sơn chứ, vì màu ychang


----------



## quynhngoc (12 Tháng mười 2016)

tusu064 đã viết:


> Tháy được tặng tiền cũng ham mà lười quá, mấy mẹ cho hỏi liên kết có mất phí, mất nhiều time ko


Làm thì mình thấy khá lẹ, mình đã liên kết bước đầu tầm 3-5 phút do còn phải đọc từ từ và hỏi người đi trước. Sau đó thì giới thiệu bạn bè làm lẹ lắm.


----------



## metam (12 Tháng mười 2016)

Xài app tìm lẹ hơn mấy mẹ ui.


----------



## loveyouforever_2563 (13 Tháng mười 2016)

Momo chuyển tiền từ tk ngân hàng sang để thanh toán điện nước hay như nào nhỉ?


----------



## ThuyDung (26 Tháng mười 2016)

loveyouforever_2563 đã viết:


> Momo chuyển tiền từ tk ngân hàng sang để thanh toán điện nước hay như nào nhỉ?


Khi bạn liên kết với ngân hàng thì lúc thanh toán hoá đơn điện nước nó sẽ tự rút từ ngân hàng bạn đã liên kết ấy để thanh toán thôi


----------



## ThuyDung (26 Tháng mười 2016)

Mà các bạn lưu ý là giờ MOMO mới thêm cách kiếm tiền nữa.
1. Bạn nào chưa có tài khoản internet banking thì vẫn kiếm được bằng cách TẢI & ĐĂNG KÝ VÍ, NẠP TIỀN VÀO VÍ tối thiểu 10.000 đồng tại các Điểm Giao Dịch MoMo ở 1 trong các địa điểm sau:  quận Quận Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận (TP.HCM), Quận Đống Đa, Ba Đình (Hà Nội), Đà Nẵng (trừ Hòa Vang), TP Cần Thơ....thì đều nhận được thẻ quà tặng 50.000 đồng 




2. Có thêm 2 bank mới là Sacombank và Eximbank khi liên kết với Ví và phát sinh giao dịch cũng được tặng 100.000 đ.


----------



## metam (27 Tháng mười 2016)

Tiện quá, vậy là giờ thêm bank để kiếm tiền


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (28 Tháng mười 2016)

Giờ hỗ trợ thêm 2 ngân hàng nữa, xài thanh toán tiện hơn hẳn rồi.


----------

